# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Seeking Help with a Grotesque and Gory Dream.... maybe even demonic

## laura990

I was searching for help because last night i had a very creepy, gory and demonic type of dream. And i found this website please someone help me.

Last night I had a dream that I had just returned home from shopping or the super market. But for some reason in the dream I had a younger brother. But in real life I only have an older sister. This little brother had been at home alone apparently. But I don't know why or how this happened but he was tormented, troubled and had gotten into some terrible demonic and grotesque things. For some reason in the dream I seemed to be his only friend. He seemed to be around 8-10 years in age. No one in my family liked him.


[ deleted content ]

----------


## Carabas

There's nothing wrong with you.

You said you've seen a lot of horror movies and played a lot of horror games - so it makes sense that a little gore would turn up in your dreams once in a while. And feeling like you've dreamed something before is pretty common too - usually that's just a false memory, it's probably not really a recurring dream. This sounds like a normal nightmare.

----------


## laura990

> There's nothing wrong with you.
> 
> You said you've seen a lot of horror movies and played a lot of horror games - so it makes sense that a little gore would turn up in your dreams once in a while. And feeling like you've dreamed something before is pretty common too - usually that's just a false memory, it's probably not really a recurring dream. This sounds like a normal nightmare.



Thanks for the advice, it makes me feel a lot better.  :smiley:  I was really scared...

----------

